# Too much rum and some 32 c's



## alphaomega (Nov 7, 2010)

Ahhhhh...sigh...or lol.

No point to this post....just reflecting....

My brother passed away this week. Taken too young by an unjust world, but....I won't get into that here.

After a week of funeral arrangements, visiting banks, getting my sister in law settled up and comforted...a week that felt like a month...by buddies grabbed me and took me to the bar...

A really beautiful and nice lady came by and chatted me up. It was actually nice to just talk about shat and forget the world for a bit. I think we talked for a few hours!

And...she did keep rubbing those nice 32C's against my arm all night, hugging me quite a lot.

..yeah....only an idiot.....

Except.....after 12 to "way too many" spiced rum and cokes....I just knew it wasn't going to work. My little "buddy", that is....lol

I'm not 20 anymore....sigh....

Oh well, the chat was nice....

Stupid "aging". Ha ha.

Ahhhhh well. Goodnight friends of TAM . I need some Tylenol and some sleep....


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

*32*c, are you sure.

Why is that the inly breasts worth talking to are the ones supported by small backs?


----------



## alphaomega (Nov 7, 2010)

Oh. Don't get me wrong. I prefer 32 b's, personally. 

But when they are bigger than my hand and getting rubbed up against me....they are all 32 C's.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

You may have done more good than harm. When she sees you again she may think there is more to you than sex. That being said I hate getting the whiskey Richard.


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

Glad to know our boobies can make your blues go away...even it it is only for a little while.

Sorry about your loss


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)




----------



## daSaint (Sep 20, 2013)

tracyishere said:


> Glad to know our boobies can make your blues go away...even it it is only for a little while.
> 
> Sorry about your loss


Tracy, thou hast no idea how soothing boobies can be on a blue day. If only thou knowest how to 'use' them well to give comfort to 'him' who is downcast or broken-hearted.

Sorry about your bro alphaomega. Be strong
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

I learn something new everyday! Boobies =  

Got it!


----------



## RClawson (Sep 19, 2011)

AO you make a very compelling argument for sobriety.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

should have made a play to take her home cuddle all night then bang her silly in the morn.


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

Usually the next morning is filled with different regrets :scratchhead:


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

tracyishere said:


> Usually the next morning is filled with different regrets :scratchhead:


yea once you take the beer goggles or whiskey glasses off they might not be as attractive the night before!!!!


then add morning breath and 32c"s that are not as perkey as before ..........well you get the point!


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

You feel like you are missing out 2nuf? 

I've never done it either. And I ain't ever going to. Just not my thing.


----------



## ASummersDay (Mar 4, 2013)

I always find it amusing when men think they can guess cup size.


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

ASummersDay said:


> I always find it amusing when men think they can guess cup size.



So true :rofl:


----------



## DesertRat1978 (Aug 27, 2013)

Trying to guess the cup size is akin to estimating how long something is. I can admit that my estimates are usually too low when it comes to that.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

My condolences for your loss AO. No regrets, you had the affection of a pretty lady for awhile, what more did you really need?

I know the feeling you are talking about, having an opportunity and not being able to capitalize, however sometimes while imagining our conquests we overlook that which we've already gained.


----------



## DesertRat1978 (Aug 27, 2013)

2ntnuf said:


> It was all in fun, tyler. No one is serious about guessing cup size. Who cares? It's fun playing with them, no matter what size. I guess my posts weren't very clear.


My point was not to be critical. It is just that men do like to look at things and make estimations about size, length, and other dimensions. I do it all the time. 

32C's are nice but my wife's 40DDD's are even better.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

ons......had some great ones and had some horrible ones.and everything inbetween! no pun intended!

wouldn't change it for the world.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

Would you guys be equally aroused if this woman wore a 40C instead?


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

2nuf!! :rofl:


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

2ntnuf said:


> Would you be aroused if the man had a 3 incher, erect?
> 
> Maybe I misunderstood the question? I took it as facetious or sarcastic.
> 
> I apologize if I am mistaken.


These days, since I am menopausal and have hormonal cancer in remission (ergo, I can't take anything hormonal) then the smaller the better.


----------



## DesertRat1978 (Aug 27, 2013)

NextTimeAround said:


> Would you guys be equally aroused if this woman wore a 40C instead?


I would be.


----------



## committed4ever (Nov 13, 2012)

tyler1978 said:


> I would be.



Thank you, Tyler! I think my training bra was a 32. LOL!


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

2ntnuf said:


> I'm sorry you have cancer. I wish you full recovery and happiness. I wish you a long happy life with fulfilling sex and love.
> 
> I still stand by my comment.


Not to worry. I think too muchis made about size.

I dated a guy who had size, but he hated giving oral sex and was a jerk in other ways.

Now my attitude is, big ****, who cares.


----------



## DesertRat1978 (Aug 27, 2013)

I have seen and met many women who are at or above a C cup (of course with my flawed estimation in mind) and are not thin and yet are still quite attractive.


----------

